

This is the Modem World: I'm giving up absolutely nothing - calciphus
http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/05/im-giving-up-absolutely-nothing/

======
calciphus
One thing that has always bothered me about the "I'm giving up X" or "People
aren't doing Y anymore" doom and gloom articles is that they demand a one-
size-fits-all approach to technology and culture.

It's not a sign of a "cultural pandemic" (borrowed from the article) that
people on the subway don't talk to each other, and instead read emails and
play games on their phones. It's a sign that people you meet on the subway are
usually weird, and we would rather devote our scarce time to people we care
about and liesure activities than interacting with strangers. This is not new,
and not a bad thing. Stop acting like technology is a drug so you can write a
hacky sensationalist article about how you gave it up.

